# I'm going to buy 350z



## AnTiiiKa (May 20, 2015)

Guys,
Iam willing to get used 350z model 2004 roadster, and it is manual transmission
What do u think of it if there is any common issues for the model or the car? spare parts price ,, etc?
I need ur recommendation if I should go for it


----------



## Ronso1955 (May 26, 2015)

It depends. After much searching, I picked up an '04 this past weekend and think the car will be fine. I've read the numerous posts about problems (like front tire wear) so I paid a reputable mechanic his fee to go through the car. Once done, I went back to the non-Nissan dealer, completed our negotiation and bought the car.
Have a mechanic look at the car, and test drive it to see what they think of the clutch, shifter, etc., and let their findings be your guide to a go/no go decision.
Good luck.


----------



## Bimmerx53 (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm selling an '08 350Z with black rims, headlight shapers, upgraded exhaust and intake system with a manual tranny for $18,000 asking price if you know anyone who would be interested?

The car is located in Austin Texas.


----------

